

The World's Fastest Police Car - ojbyrne
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/27/lambocop-stalks-italian-speeders/?ex=1240804800&en=dced38ed2084eb84&ei=5087&WT.mc_id=AU-D-I-NYT-MOD-MOD-M067-ROS-1008-PH&WT.mc_ev=click

======
SingAlong
The moment I saw the headline, I guessed it would be a Lamborghini Diablo VT.
But I was half right. It's a Gallardo. But its an easy guess that the Italian
police now have to recruit specialised guys into the force to use these cars
to their fullest speed or else it would be better to buy some old Ford Gran
Torino and save some money.

Thieves, your next escape route is thru jets or water.

Episode-2 Green-Friends: Lots of speed and lots of fuel and lots of
pollution... leads to lots of protests by green-friends. Police, start hiring
a good lawyer who can fight environmental suits.

One comment on that page that caught my eye:

 _The headline should read: "Lambocop stalks Italian women"_

------
vaksel
according to this <http://www.gizmag.com/go/6555/> the Brabus cop car is
faster + unlike the Lambo the thing has a back seat to put crooks in

